# In the West, we live in a throwaway culture.



## Encolpius

Szép jó reggelt minden kedves fórumozónak! Van valamilyen ötletük, hogy lehetne, esetleg, hogy szokták a hivatalos fordítók magyarra fordítani a "throwaway culture" kifejezést a fenti példamondatban? Egy szimpla fogyasztói társadalom nem adja vissza az angol kifejezés hangulatát. Köszönöm a segítségüket és kellemes hétvégét. Enco.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!
A wikipédiában a _throaway society_ megfelelőjének az _eldobható társadalom_ kifejezést adják meg, de ezt igazából még nem hallottam (szerencsére).
Szerintem nem is szép fordítás (mert mintha a társadalom lenne eldobható), de mivel elég összetett fogalom (felelős fogyasztás, fenntartható gazdaság, megfelelő újrahasznosítás hiányáról van szó benne többek között, de benne van pl. a pazarlás és hogy a fogyasztói árucikkeket nem újra- vagy életre szóló felhasználásra tervezték), ezért egy szóval nem tudnám összefoglalni kapásból biztosan.

P.S. Egyébként meglepett, hogy először állítólag a Life Magazine írt 1955. augusztusában először erről a Throwaway Living c. cikkben.


----------



## Encolpius

Gondoltam az "egyszerhasználatos kultúra" kifejezsére.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem az a baj, hogy magyarul semmiképpen nem lehet röviden úgy összefoglalni, hogy jól is hangozzon és minden benne is legyen egyszerre, de ha ez nem szempont, akkor szinte bármelyik variáció jó. A példamondatodban én valószínűleg inkább _pazarló_ kultúrának/társadalomnak fordítanám. (A kultúra szót sem találom itt nagyon szerencsésnek...)


----------



## ikarus280

Kicsit irodalmias, de talán jó lehet: _elsenyvedő kultúra_,_ senyvkultúra_. Utóbbi ugyan necces, de észbe juttatja a _szenny _szavunkat.


----------



## AndrasBP

ikarus280 said:


> Kicsit irodalmias, de talán jó lehet: _elsenyvedő kultúra_,_ senyvkultúra_. Utóbbi ugyan necces, de észbe juttatja a _szenny _szavunkat.


A "senyved" szó etimológiailag a "szenved" egyik változata, a "szenny" szóval nincs összefüggésben (persze ettől még eszünkbe juthat).
Mindettől függetlenül a "throwaway" lényege szerintem egészen más.


----------



## ikarus280

Hm, lehet. Etimológiailag igen, de hangzásilag némileg hasonlít a szenny-re.

Ha a _throwaway _egyszerhasználatos, akkor egy idő múlva bizonyára kell belőle új, mint sokmindenből a mai rendszerben. Ami pedig egyszerhasználatos, az lehet attól, hogy rövid időn belül elsenyved, tönkremegy. Szerintem a senyvedés befejezését jól szemlélteti az igekötő. Legfeljebb annyi nincs benne, hogy újra és újra elsenyved. Azért írtam, hogy irodalmi, mert az Arcanum szerint inkább testrészekre mondják. De nem tudom, lehet, hogy neked van igazad.


----------



## tokiobird

Dehát az egyszer használatos nagyon jó fordítás erre. Arról szól a kifejezés.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem a kifejezés többről szól. Az egyszer használatos nekem túl semlegesnek tűnik, túl "felmentő"-nek, amiben ugyan van igazság (hiszem "nem az én bűnöm, ha eldobok valamit, amit csak egyszeri használatra terveztek"), de amikor a bolygó megmentéséről beszélünk például éppen a sok eldobott szemét miatt, akkor már többről van szó.


----------



## Zsanna

Tegnap reggel hallottam a Kossuth rádióban ezt a variánst (mert sajnos "hivatalos" fordításnak nem nevezném, ismerve a rádió átlagos magyar nyelvi minőségét): "dobd el kultúra".


----------



## Encolpius

Köszönjük. Érdekes. Szerintem, amint a Kossuth bemond, az hivatalos.


----------

